# Acc2002/XP - Automatisches Einlesen von Excel Dateien



## fonds (7. November 2008)

Hallo!

ich bekomme täglich eine Excel-Datei, die ich immer manuell importieren muss. Die Spalten etc. sind immer gleich und die Datei liegt immer im gleichen Ornder. Nur die Dateibezeichnung ändert sich (Format: tt.mm.jjjj.XLS). 
Ich hänge die Daten an eine bestehende Tabelle in Access an. 

Kann ich diesen Prozess automatisieren, sodass beim Start von Access die Daten automatisch eingelesen werden oder oder einfach nur mit einem Klick

Besten Dank!


----------



## RavelinePower (13. November 2008)

Hy Fonds.

Na Du hast ja wirklich was vor bei all den Fragen 

Schön wieder vom Urlaub da zu sein und Dir und anderen User zu helfen.

Leider fällt mir aber bei Dir negativ auf das Du die Suche in Tutorials nicht benützt oder falsch anwendest.
Zu Deiner Frage gab es schon einige Threads die ich auch beantwortet habe. Meistens wenn ich antworte dann mit einem Beispiel das nützt Dir und andere User. 
Was mich erstaunt hat ist das es schon über 1200 User gedownloaded haben.

Also fonds.... bitte ich Dich 1.) Wenn Kompetent geholfen wird dies auch dem Helfer positiv zu bewerten. Kann man links unten neben dem Post des Users....Renommee-Modifikator der grüne Button klicken.
2.) Die suche mal einzusetzen oder zu verfeinern.

Sodele und da Du nun sicherlich auf den Link wartest .............. da ist er.

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/offic...2000-und-access-nach-excel-import-export.html

Grüße RavelinePower


----------

